# Comment gérer Historique et cache de Safari



## lalou (18 Juin 2004)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je galère avec le cache et l'Histrique de Safari   . Précisement, j'utilise la version 1.2.2 (v125.7), mais même avec les versions précédentes j'avais le problème.
Les faits: je dois sans arrêt effacer l'Historique et vider le Cache pour que Safari puisse ouvrir mes pages . C'est donc devenu un réflexe chez moi: Dès que je me connecte, hop j'efface l'Historique et je vide le Cache! Sinon, c'est la page blanche assurée...
Bon j'exagère un peu, ce n'est pas à tout les coups... Mais c'est flagrant. Je constate un blocage du "bleu" de progression dans la barre d'adresse URL, je fais la manip' et ...hop! la page s'affiche...
Comment peut-on empêcher ce désagrément ? (je précise que j'utilise encore le modem interne de l'iMac...Merci la ségrégation géographique de l'ADSL  )


----------

